# White Birch



## danbono (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi All I have a COS/Brinkmans Smoke N Pit how will White Birch burn in it. Not looking for the flavor of the wood, the meat will wrapped when I put in the White Birch..I'm just trying an experiment to see how the COS handles wood for heat.

Thanks Dan

PS I've seen some smaller pieces,12" long of the white birch at my local market.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 19, 2014)

Make sure that the birch has no bark on it before you try to burn it, the bark will give off a nasty black smoke.

I shy away from birch because of the bark issue and the fact that it burns up rather quickly.

I burn wood in my CharGriller(another COS). I start my fire with 1 1/2 chimneys of lump charcoal and heat my wood both inside and on top of the firebox before adding the split to the fire.













fireboxsetup.JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ May 3, 2012


















chargriller fire (2).JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ Nov 26, 2011


















FebChick (9).JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ May 3, 2012


















BBQ2013 (16).JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ Jul 21, 2013


----------



## danbono (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi What sizes are the wood you use in your COS.How does the COS handle the wood for heat? Do you use the wood for your wholecook/smoke? Wouldn't the food have an over smoked flavor to it?

I have some wood/oak/maple not sure what it is for use, in my fireplace, but they are 21'  long, way to long to put into my COS..

Just might see if my neighbor has a chain saw and cut down a few pieces for my experiment.

Thanks Dan


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 19, 2014)

I use splits 9-12 inches long, 2-3 inches thick.

I start my fire with 1 1/2 chimneys of fully lump charcoal placed in the SFB, when the CG gets to the temp I want I put the food on and add a couple of chunks to the charcoal fire. At the same time I put 1 or 2 splits on top of the SFB to heat. When the charcoal begins to lose heat I add a split. The heated split will catch fire almost immediately. I continue this way until done. Make sure that the splits burn, you want to keep a small, hot, clean burning fire not  smoldering wood. If you do your food will not be overly smoky.

I use maple a lot because I have a good steady supply. I have used oak, but it must be completely seasoned, here in Maine that takes about 3 years.

Stick burning is all about proper air flow to keep the fire burning.


----------



## danbono (Jan 20, 2014)

I use splits 9-12 inches long, 2-3 inches thick.

I start my fire with 1 1/2 chimneys of fully lump charcoal placed in the SFB, when the CG gets to the temp I want I put the food on and add a couple of chunks to the charcoal fire. At the same time I put 1 or 2 splits on top of the SFB to heat. When the charcoal begins to lose heat I add a split. The heated split will catch fire almost immediately. I continue this way until done. Make sure that the splits burn, you want to keep a small, hot, clean burning fire not  smoldering wood.* If you do your food will not be overly smoky.*

I use maple a lot because I have a good steady supply. I have used oak, but it must be completely seasoned, here in Maine that takes about 3 years.

Stick burning is all about proper air flow to keep the fire burning.

Hi What did you mean by this?

Just started my COS going with Kingfords Blue this time, since I don't the right size wood for the heat.

Added a 1/2 split of cherry 2/3" X 6" long just for the smoke flavor...I'm looking around to see where I can get for 12" splits for the heat.

Thanks Dan


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 20, 2014)

cliffcarter said:


> .... Make sure that the splits burn, you want to keep a small, hot, clean burning fire. If you do your food will not be overly smoky.


^^^^^^^This is what I meant^^^^^^^


----------



## danbono (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks Cliffcarter


----------



## danbono (Jan 26, 2014)

OK then I want my wood/splits to be burning/making flames, as opposed too just smoldering?

Thanks Dan


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 26, 2014)

DanBono said:


> OK then I want my wood/splits to be burning/making flames, as opposed too just smoldering?
> 
> Thanks Dan


Yes, you are correct.


----------



## danbono (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi All My 1st try with wood splits/White Birch from HD, worked pretty good. Yesterday I started with a basket 1/2 full with Kingsford Blue & Royal Oak lump. When the basket got down 1/2 full I added a two cherry splits 12" x 3", could NOT keep them lit. They would burn/fire with the firebox lid open , but when closed they would just smother.. I tried going to back to the white birch that I used the last time with the same results..Also was getting lots of white billowing smoke.I'm thinking that for some reason there wasn't enough oxygen to keep the splits on fire.I had the vent door wide open. thought that might help.

Temps were anywwhere form 225-300. Ribs came very black looking, using the 3-2-1 way.

What could have gone wrong with the splits not catching on fire? Last time with the white birch I had a nice "clean" fire.

Thanks Dan


----------



## jakesz28 (Sep 2, 2014)

I have not burnt white burch, but I noticed on my char griller. With out sealing the cook chamber smoke was leaking around the lid. I did not have the air vent facing the wind and had heat escaping the air vent. So I found the closet thing I had to fit over the outside of the stack. Slid part of my car exhaust on and then the stack actually started to draft. This started pulling air in the vent and also caused less smoke to leak around the cook chamber lid. 

So today I entered the numbers into the excel calculator I found here and it said I need a 22" long stack. Going from this I would try to find an exhaust extension to fit over your stack. Doing this on my grill this weekend raised the temperature from 225 to 275 in a short time. Plus it kept the wood burning. I know what I had was well seasoned/dry.

Let us know if this helps.


----------

